# Viennese classic



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello dear Friends,

I cannot remember which piece of Mozart is that. Please help me.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

Getting the Classical music community to do your test? 

Hhahahh, nice.

Wel, wait, then, I'm going to download it to see if I can help you.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, my WMP is not reading it.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

1st movement of Symphony #35 "Haffner" by Mozart.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

File attachment removed per request of originating member on 21-Jun-09
Thread closed as it serves no further purpose.


----------

